# new york drug testing



## jackie12114 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am curious how they drug test newborns after birth in NY. Do they test at prenatal visits? I did not know I was pregnant until my 2nd trimester and smoked pot until I found out. Thank you ladies


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

They could test meconium if they so chose (first baby poop) which can detect use anytime after 20 weeks. But I don't know if there are laws or specific hospital policies regarding testing (probably not), or if they test based on specific reasons. Late entry to prenatal care is considered a valid reason to test, but they have to ask for your consent (in theory).


----------



## Alebertina Geller (Mar 23, 2020)

In New York, all babies are tested even if they are healthy and have no health problems. I don't know what things are tested but I have read they take blood from baby's heel.


----------

